
Cyberpunk Is Dead - arcanus
https://thebaffler.com/salvos/cyberpunk-is-dead-semley
======
audiometry
This article just goes on and on and even halfway through I don’t know what
the destination is. Had to bail.

------
headsoup
The article does not seem to end in support of its title. He seems to want to
define Cyberpunk specifically but then goes about highlighting that it is a
concept subjectively bound by the context of the authors' environment.

